# The Rolling Stones versus The Beatles



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 3, 2011)

booboo.


----------



## asingh (Sep 4, 2011)

Most were not even born when these groups ceased...or started to fade out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2011)

Erm..you can still listen to their material...


Beatles for me.It is a matter of personal preference,both of those acts are genius.
 [YOUTUBE]9UzZDOBWGro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 4, 2011)

i love both the bands..can't choose...


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2011)

The beatles for me...I'm a very very big fan of beatles, as you can tell from my username (if you can't , then you are not a beatles fan  )


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2011)

^^guess, I am not much of a fan of either


----------



## eggman (Sep 9, 2011)

I am the Walrus !!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 9, 2011)

I hated that song.


----------



## eggman (Sep 10, 2011)

That was the partial intention of John


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2011)

Beatles are amazing. Don't listen to Rolling Stones much.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm a big fan of *john lennon* (beatles). Anybody heard the song *"No.9 dream"* ?

Its recently covered by *Andrea corr* in her latest album dubbed *"lifelines"*.


----------

